

Ask HN: How necessary is a TOS? - curej

I'm setting up a site at the moment and am wondering how important it is to have a TOS. I'm inclined to omit it as unnecessary legalese that my users are probably not interested in anyway. But the latest Facebook has made me aware that in some cases this is something that people pay attention to.<p>Is a TOS necessary for every site?
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Personal opinion, based on limited experience.

Essential, unless you want to endure endless complaints about there being no
rules, so how can they be banned because they didn't do anything wrong,
because nothing's wrong because there are no rules.

Be blunt. Say that people are expected to behave well, and that if you think
they aren't behaving well then they'll get one warning, then be thrown off.

Make it clear that you are a benevolent dictator.

~~~
curej
I was just going to make up the rules as I go along. I expect my users to
exercise normal standards of good behavior or else incur my inevitable wrath
:)

Besides, how am I supposed to figure out all the rules at the beginning. I
don't know what direction the site is going to take even a month from now?

I understand your point but I'm afraid it requires me to make decisions about
things before the paint is dry.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Not at all - I'm saying not to make up rules at all. Watch the behavior, and
if you think something is inappropriate, say so. Then if it continues, say so
again, and take action.

The TOS should be something like:

    
    
        It's impossible to say clearly exactly what is and
        is not appropriate behavior.  Be nice, play nice,
        and don't be evil.  If I think you're behaving
        badly I'll tell you.  If you keep doing so you'll
        be barred.
    
        I intend to be fair and just.
        My decision is final.

------
releasedatez
I have the same concern too. I tried googling for some generic TOS template
but nothing good so far. I've decided to let that part go for now because I
figured it's more important to get the site working and functional first.

I guess when the site does make some money, I can always find a legal copy
writer to write one for me.

~~~
pclark
wordpress made their TOS free to copy.

~~~
releasedatez
awesome! Thanks for the info.

